# No water flow from house supply to fridge



## jpplumber (Jan 1, 2007)

I really can't figure out how to back flush a line with the water turned off unless you use an air compressor if that is what you want to try. Did you try to just disconnect the poly line from the back of the fridge to see if there is water pressure before you shut down the main? You could have a bad control valve or a clogged filter or something else wrong with the fridge itself.


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions, but let me clarify. I am backflushing with the water on. Water source is garden hose. Line being flushed is in wall, not fridge. The valve I was referring to is connected to the house supply line (in the wall). I'm not talking about the fridge valve. Sorry if I was unclear.
My flow problem is on the house side, not fridge.
Actually, we previously did what you suggested (remove polyline from back of fridge). We found no water pressure and proceeded to steps in my original post.


----------



## jpplumber (Jan 1, 2007)

I did understand and was just trying to make sure you checked the fridge first. I don't have any idea of why there would be no pressure to the line itself coming from the wall if you have removed the valve also and checked the pressure there. I was confused as to how you are going to shut the main off and then still maintain pressure at the garden hose. Is the line to the garden hose prior to the main shut off?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I am backflushing with the water on. Water source is garden hose. Line being flushed is in wall, not fridge. The valve I was referring to is connected to the house supply line (in the wall).


Ayuh,........

If you are trying to backflush the line,+ that line is Still attached to the Supply,......
Your Garden Hose,+ The Supply Line are going to be at the Same Pressure......
So,.......... Nothing is going to go Anywhere.........

You have to Find where the poly tubing is Coming From,+ Disconnect it,.....
Then it can be Backflushed.......


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,........
> 
> If you are trying to backflush the line,+ that line is Still attached to the Supply,......
> Your Garden Hose,+ The Supply Line are going to be at the Same Pressure......
> ...


 
The no change in water pressure equals no back flow and no back flush. I agree - however, I opened kitchen faucet so the water I'm adding to system could back flush & drain out. Does this make sense? Since the loss of water is to fridge only, if flushing doesn't work, I'll live with it - no opening walls. I'll report back with results.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Does this make sense?


Nope,......

You've Still got the Same pressure on Both sides of what you're trying to Backflush.........

You've Got to go Upstream from the supposed Issue,+ Disconnect it to create a 0 pressure for a backflush to work......

It would be a 'ell of alot Easier to just work your way Upstream, til you find the Supply,.....
Then you'll Know Exactly where it's Plugged or turned Off........


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

jpplumber said:


> I did understand and was just trying to make sure you checked the fridge first. I don't have any idea of why there would be no pressure to the line itself coming from the wall if you have removed the valve also and checked the pressure there. I was confused as to how you are going to shut the main off and then still maintain pressure at the garden hose. Is the line to the garden hose prior to the main shut off?


No, all lines are open.


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Nope,......
> 
> You've Still got the Same pressure on Both sides of what you're trying to Backflush.........
> 
> ...


 
I see what you mean - even though I would have water flowing out of the system, the pressure on both sides of the blockage would be equal. I assume working my way upstream, would mean opening walls. If so, I'll just let things be. Could I possibly fish a line (like an electrical fish tape) up the line?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I assume working my way upstream, would mean opening walls. If so, I'll just let things be.


Ayuh,........

If there's a Waterline coming Out of a wall,.......
It's gotta be going Into the Wall Somewhere,......Probably, but not necessarily from Below..........
I'm sure it might take alittle Looking,..... 
But it's got to be Coming from Somewhere.......
I mean,..... Is there a tap-in on the Kitchen Sink,..?? From somewhere in the Cellar,..?? From a Bathroom near by,..??


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,........
> 
> If there's a Waterline coming Out of a wall,.......
> It's gotta be going Into the Wall Somewhere,......Probably, but not necessarily from Below..........
> ...


Actually, I took pictures as the house was being built. I sent picture in this post. Valve box, attached to supply line is at lower right, of picture. Obviously, the line's coming from somewhere. Picture shows it running up into ceiling. I don't have more pictures, of this line. Question is, can I get to it's source, without opening wall / ceiling? So, I thought fishing a tape up the line might work, if I could do it without causing damage. By the way, thanks for correcting my thinking on the water pressure issue, so I didn't waste my time trying to backflush! Just had an idea - what if I turn off main, opened faucets to relieve pressure and blew compressed air up problem line? Or, I could turn off main, open faucets and push water, from my pool pump (there's a hosebibb on it) through garden hose to problem line. Make sense? Sorry if I'm giving you guys a headache, but I forgot to mention water was flowing previously and stopped. I didn't do any work which would have stopped flow, so a blockage seems logical. Have you ever seen a 1/2" supply line get totally blocked, with debris?


----------



## jpplumber (Jan 1, 2007)

I just don't know where you are trying to flush the line and have whatever it is blocking the line exit the pipe if in fact there is anything, even with air pressure you would have to have an opening in the line equal to or greater then the line you are trying to back flush. It is doubtful the line is frozen you being in Vegas area but could it somehow be kinked up above or is there a manifold that you could trace the line back to...it appears to be some sort of PEX system that everybody is so fond of these days.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Gary - (I'm sure you know this) - but you have to find source - and there will likely be a valve there. Unless the builder was incredibly stupid it will be accessible. Is there a bathroom upstairs ? Look for an access cover. I really doubt if it's clogged.


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

tribe_fan said:


> Gary - (I'm sure you know this) - but you have to find source - and there will likely be a valve there. Unless the builder was incredibly stupid it will be accessible. Is there a bathroom upstairs ? Look for an access cover. I really doubt if it's clogged.


 
Hi there 

The only valve I know of controlling flow to this line is the main. I wish there was a cutoff valve like in the washroom, or laundryroom. Sorry if I'm giving you guys a headache, but just to remind you, in my original post I stated water flow stopped. It was flowing normally, then stopped. I didn't do any work which would have stopped flow, so a blockage, seems logical.


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

There is probably a tap a line valve feeding the poly pipe and it's corroded closed. You need to forget back flushing and locate the valve for the poly. This is a very common issue.


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

bigMikeB said:


> There is probably a tap a line valve feeding the poly pipe and it's corroded closed. You need to forget back flushing and locate the valve for the poly. This is a very common issue.


 
If the valve is corroded closed ( house is only 4 years old), it is in the ceiling somewhere (where the manifold is). I'm not willing to open any drywall to hunt for it, so if it's a corroded valve, I'll have to live with it.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Picture shows it running up into ceiling. I don't have more pictures, of this line. Question is, can I get to it's source, without opening wall / ceiling?


What is Above that Ceiling,..??

Is there a 2nd floor,..?? or a Crawl Space,..??....
If it's a crawl space,..... There's Got to be an access to it Somewhere.........???....


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Gary - If you can't find the source where it connects into your supply - whether it is a Tee or a valve -then you should leave it alone until you do. What if you had connected your hose in an attempt to backflush and it burst the tubing inside the wall ?? 

Can you contact the builder and ask ?


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

The valve needs to be located and replaced, that is why codes don't allow saddle taps any longer. They fail often.


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bondo said:


> What is Above that Ceiling,..??
> 
> Is there a 2nd floor,..?? or a Crawl Space,..??....
> If it's a crawl space,..... There's Got to be an access to it Somewhere.........???....


2nd floor with all supply lines not accessable.


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

tribe_fan said:


> Gary - If you can't find the source where it connects into your supply - whether it is a Tee or a valve -then you should leave it alone until you do. What if you had connected your hose in an attempt to backflush and it burst the tubing inside the wall ??
> 
> Can you contact the builder and ask ?


 
tfan,

At this point, I think you're right to suggest call to builder!


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

bigMikeB said:


> The valve needs to be located and replaced, that is why codes don't allow saddle taps any longer. They fail often.


 
bigMike,

If you are referring to a saddle valve feeding the 1/4" poly line, there isn't one. The valve feeding it is threaded onto 1/2" house supply line. With your previous post, I thought you were referring to valve feeding the 1/2" line, at PEX manifold in ceiling.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Is the manifold accessible ? Does its look like one of these ?

http://www.pexsupply.com/CategoryPre.asp?cID=518&brandid=

If everything else is working off the manifold - this is your "source" - you need to identify the one that goes to the line to the fridge.


----------



## garyb123 (Dec 23, 2007)

tribe_fan said:


> Is the manifold accessible ? Does its look like one of these ?
> 
> http://www.pexsupply.com/CategoryPre.asp?cID=518&brandid=
> 
> If everything else is working off the manifold - this is your "source" - you need to identify the one that goes to the line to the fridge.


 
From the limited pictures I took while my house was being built, yes the manifold looks like one of those pictured. Problem is, the manifold is in ceiling and not accessible. Plus, assuming there are additional manifolds, I don't have pictures of them. Therefore, who knows where the source is. I'm not willing to tear up drywall, just to "look around". Fortunately, only fridge is affected. So, if I have to live with it, I will. A call to the builder might be my best option, at this point. What a pain - I feel like I'm attempting a repair with my eyes closed. Do you have a pair of x-ray glasses??


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 4, 2017)

It may seem elementary but I am going to ask it anyway.

Did you test the line without the fridge being attached by opening the valve and letting water flow into a bowl?

Did you check the filter in the fridge?

If it is a Samsung, the water will flow by removing the filter. Sometime the filter adapter becomes damages and the filter does not make proper connection but will have water flow without the filter installed.


----------



## Wilbits (Mar 11, 2017)

You do understand this post is 10 years old ???


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Wilbits said:


> You do understand this post is 10 years old ???


No I missed that...not sure why it showed up in new posts.... I will try to be more cognisant in the future:vs_cool:


----------

